# Lost Orange Fluid Solo, Payette Stair Case



## jersteck (Sep 6, 2013)

My buddy lost my Orange Fluid Solo on the Staircase Labor Day weekend. He left it unattended on the shore for an hour and a half and when he returned, it was gone. Any help on its whereabouts is greatly appreciated.


----------

